# CPT code for percutaneous carpal tunnel release/tenotomies not listed



## lisa royalty (Jan 8, 2010)

For percutaneous carpal tunnell release and other percutaneous tenotomies not listed in the CPT, are the unlisted codes the only option? Or may we use 
the open release, 64721, or CPT 25000,25001? The physician I work for is perfrming these procedures in our office.


----------



## Vijay Chaudhary CPC (May 21, 2013)

There is a “percutaneous” procedure (without use of endoscopic visualization) for a carpal tunnel release using a device known as the Manos carpal tunnel release system.  This percutaneous procedure is neither endoscopic nor open and would be reported with CPT code 64999 – Unlisted procedure, nervous system.


----------

